# Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.



## HanZ4000 (9. Januar 2010)

*Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

Hallo Kollegen,
Ich habe ein riesiges Problem seit gestern mit meinem Windows 7 64 Home Premium.
Ich starte gestern ganz normal den PC und das Betriebsystem Auswahlmenü erscheint (hat mich shcon sehr verwundert weil ich nur ein OS verwende). Dort hat die Tastatur noch alle Funktionen und die Leuchten der Tastatur funktionieren auch noch.
Dann startet das Betriebsystem und die Leuchtne der Tastatur sind aus und die Tastatur funktioinert auch nicht mehr. Es funktioniert nur noch über die Windows eigene Bildschirmtastatur....
Das Komische ist das es vorgestern noch einfach alles in ordnung war und ich habe auch nichts gemacht in dieser Zeit. was diesen fehler auslösen könnte.
Ich bin echt verzweifelt...
Was soll ich tun .. help me
habt ihr auch schon solche erfahrungen gemacht?

Mein System steht in meinem Profil
Als Tasttur verwende ich eine Logitech, welche genau weiss ich nicht. Aber es ist keine usb tastatur....sondern per den alten anschluss
ps. Meine Razer Maus funktioniert einwandfrei und die Tastatur hat seit 3 Monaten, seit ich das OS hab, auch einwandfrei fu nktioniert...
Ich bin sehr verwirt. Einfach so von heut auf morgen...
Vlt liegts an einem Inkompatiblen Update...kp


----------



## Raeven (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

installiere mal die Keyboard Software von Logitech für die Tastatur. Welche hast du denn?? Steht normalerweise unter der Tastatur.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/keyboards/&cl=de,de


----------



## HanZ4000 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*



Raeven schrieb:


> installiere mal die Keyboard Software von Logitech für die Tastatur. Welche hast du denn?? Steht normalerweise unter der Tastatur.
> 
> Tastaturen



Also ich habe die Logitech 350 Internettastatur
Und ja.. die Tastatur wird von den Windows Systemsteuerungen erkannt und als "Einwandfrei verwendbar" eingestuft - es gibt offiziel kein hardware problem.
Dennoch  passiert keine reaktion wenn ich mit der tastatur was drücke ... die lichter gehen auch nicht an  (auch nur imj windows betrieb)

edit. 
auf der logitech seite ist keine software/treiber etc für meine tastatur verfügbar..


----------



## laurens (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Entweder der PS2 Adapter ist kaputt (eher selten)
So viel ich mich erinnere gab es bei W7 ein USB Update, das mal probeweise deinstallieren, 
oder im Bios auch mal schauen, was da aktiviert ist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

Moin,

wie sieht die Welt aus, wenn die Tastatur vor dem Bootvorgang abgestöpselt ist? Lassen sich alle (!) Tasten leichtgängig drücken? Ist im Tastaturkabel ein scharfwinkeliger Knick drin? Sind die Pins des PS/2-Steckers gerade oder fehlen einige? Ist im BIOS die Unterstützung für USB-Keyboard (oder so ähnlich) aktiv? Wenn ja, testweise deaktivieren.

Zu guter Letzt: Hast du bereits eine andere Tastatur ausgetestet?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## HanZ4000 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

Hey Leute,
Ich weiss ihr denkt alle das meine Tastatur kaputt ist aber so ist es nicht. Es hat ja bisher immer funktioniiert und im bios etc (also vor dem bootvorgang) funktioniert auch alels einwandfrei.
UND dann kommt eine betriebsystem auswahl (obwohl ich nur ein os hab Oo) und die tastatur geht nciht mehr.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes gemacht. Ich hab ein Systemabbild vor den beiden updates
-------
Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 für x64-Systeme (KB954430)

Downloadgröße: 5,4 MB

Sie müssen ggf. den Computer neu starten, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.

Updatetyp: Wichtig

In Microsoft XML Core Services (MSXML) wurde eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, durch die ein Angreifer in Windows-Systeme eindringen und die Steuerung übernehmen könnte. Durch die Installation dieses Updates von Microsoft können Sie zum Schutz Ihres Computers beitragen. Nach der Installation dieser Komponente müssen Sie den Computer gegebenenfalls neu starten. Diese Komponente kann nach der Installation nicht mehr entfernt werden.

Weitere Informationen: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=128803

Hilfe und Support: 
Microsoft Support



Update für Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 für x64-basierte Systeme (KB973688)

Downloadgröße: 5,4 MB

Sie müssen ggf. den Computer neu starten, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.

Updatetyp: Wichtig

Installieren Sie dieses Update, um Anwendungen daran zu hindern, zu viele HTTP-Anforderungen zu senden, während eine bekannte Dokumenttypdefinition (DTD) enthalten ist. Nach der Installation dieser Komponente müssen Sie den Computer möglicherweise neu starten. Diese Komponente kann nach der Installation nicht mehr entfernt werden.

Weitere Informationen: 
Description of an update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2

Hilfe und Support: 
Microsoft Support
---
zurückgespielt und schwubs geht alles wieder!
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Updates meinen FEHLER verursacht haben. Ich werde nun vorerst keine Windows Updates (diese zumindest nicht) installieren - Da hat Microsoft mal wieder in die tonne gegriffen...
Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

Mfg


----------



## Raeven (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

bei meiner G15 gingen nur die Standarttasten, erst nach der LOGITECH Software funzt die Tastatur mit allen Anzeigen etc.  
Ansonsten habe ich im Bereich der Tastatur keine Sorgen mit Win. 7 64 bit. Leider kann man das nicht für alles sagen.


----------



## laurens (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

HanZ4000, gut dass es wieder geht. 
Dein Lesen der Möglichen Ursachen und Tipps war aber recht selektiv, denn wir dachten nicht alle, deine Tastatur sei kaputt.


----------



## HanZ4000 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 erkennt NEUERDINGS Tastatur nicht und das Bootmenü erscheint ständig.*

Achso, was habt dann ih rgedacht? *lach* Das kam bei mir so rüber.
Scheiß Microsoft^^


----------

